# Do you think your mind can control when you go into labor?



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

I should edit this to say "_physical complications aside_, do you think your mind can control when you go into labor" (obviously PROM or placental abruption or things like that would be exceptions)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately...
I have a good friend who is coming into town to help with birth/baby. The plan was for her to be the one who is with the kids during the actual birth (and it's not a simple matter of just babysitting, because they will be present for the birth, so I need someone who they are comfortable with AND that I am ok with having at my birth). Anyway, for various reasons, she is not going to be able to get here until 2 days after my due date. I'm working on a plan B, but I've realized that my honest preference is to just carry to 40w3d so that she can be here.

(ETA--DS1--wolf is adopted, so I only have one labor/birth to go by)
Bear was born at 39w1d (labor started at 39w, and actually I had a couple hours of hefty braxton-hicks at 37w)...so I don't necessarily have reason to believe that I'll go past my EDD...but then I started thinking about some things.
1--37wks with Bear was new years eve...we'd speculated that it would be lovely for him to be born then and be a tax deduction. Also after months of the OB telling me that I was at high risk for preterm delivery, it was a great comfort to know I was finally at term...
2--I'm kindof a date freak, and if I could have picked any day for Bear to be born, it would have been Jan 15--which was 39w. (It made this nice pattern where 5wks in a row there was a birthday or holiday...Christmas, New Years, my sister, Bear, then DH...) anyway, labor started that day, but then stalled out for a while and Sam wasn't born till after midnight...
I've recently begun to wonder though if I sorta tried to start labor at 37wks and baby/body weren't ready so it didn't 'take'...and then I did properly go into labor on precisely the day that I was subconsciously aiming for.

Aside from regular prosteglandin applications







I wasn't doing anything to try to affect when labor started...no EPO or castor oil or anything. I was feeling very impatient but trying very hard to be patient and let the baby come on his time. In retrospect though I have to wonder--was it really HIS time? Or was it mine?!

My mom always delivered within a day or two (one way or the other) of her due date, until baby #6, which was following the SIDS baby and two miscarriages, and then that time she went 12 days over. He was very obviously 'overbaked' and mom says she knows he could have/should have come earlier, but she was too scared to let him out... With her subsequent births she went back to being within a few days of her due date.

So what do you think? Even for those who are not doing anything particular to specifically try to induce labor, how much control (or at least affect) do you think the mind has on when labor begins?


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

to an extend and not always, but sometimes, yes. I manitulated my second birth in a few different ways!


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I voted no probably not. From personal experience I would have done most everything in my power to go into labor earlier than I did with my first. I did however hear of a woman in CHina who managed to keep her baby in for 4 or 5 extra weeks so she wouldn't give birth while incarcerated.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

I think mind and body interact powerfully and we don't know exactly how. No, obviously our minds don't consciously pick our labor days (at least not most of us!) or nobody would go way overdue or have a premie. But yes, our emotional and mental state affects when our babies are born.

DS1 was born at 38+4 - on the perfect day for me to avoid a horrendous meeting at work! I finished up my last bits of "must do" work in early labor.

DS2 was born at 39+4 - I finished my "must do" work the day before.

DD was born at 36+4 - the first day I/my MW were comfy with a homebirth, 2 days after returning from a command performance cross country at my brother's wedding.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

i think my first labor may have started when it started for mental reasons. I was reading ina may's book where she was talking about labor stalling, and then asking the mom what was bothering her, working through it, and labor finally progressing. I kinda got the chills when I realized exactly what personal issue would stall MY labor. I knew I HAD to get that worked out before she was born. So, I got busy on it. The day it was finally resolved, I kinda think was when my body got the message, okay, the baby can come out any time now (although I was only 38w1d) because that night, I lost a piece of plug. the next morning, another piece. then wednesday, a teeeeny tiny bit of pink on the toilet paper. late that night, labor began. i dont buy that it was a coincidence!


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

Mine certainly didn't or I would have had my DC closer to my EDDs. Definitely would have gone into labor with DD prior to 42 week 1 day since I was very against induction (though I ended up going that route). I desperately wanted to go into labor, but no dice.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I voted other. If the mind could control when women went into labor, I bet very few people would go postdates, and inductions would be rare. I think it can aid labor once it gets going if you are relaxed, accepting, and surrender instead of fighting it.

And I DO think that it can hinder the labor process and keep things from starting up if a woman has unresolved issues of some sort -- if she's not quite ready to make the transition to motherhood yet, if she's got fear or anxiety about the birth, if she and her partner have something to work out, etc.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

I know a lot of women who managed to stop or stall labour because it was a bad time- horribly stressful situation, moving house, etc. I know of one women who fought off contractions and psyched herself out of labour for 3 weeks because the hospital said her baby was too premature, but turns out baby was overdue and had signs of postmaturity







:

BUT I also know a lot of women who would NOT wanted to have the baby when they did or really wanted to get the baby out sooner than they did, and it didn't happen.

For me- I don't know what happened, but Tuesday I knew deep down that DD would be born on Friday. I told DH (and only DH, I didn't want to get laughed at!) and lo and behold, she was born Friday. So either my intuition knew the specific day she'd be born, or my subconscious somehow had an effect on it.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I voted no way for two reasons. First of all there are so many people out there that go after their due date and try EVERYTHING to get labor started, and it still doesn't, the baby comes when it is ready. Second of all (and this was my personal experience, twice) my babies and I were in no way ready (4 weeks and 7 weeks early) and despite all I tried to do and all the medications I was given for my second one, my girls came anyway.


----------



## kayabrink (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes; but I voted other because I don't have a theory about how it works.
With ds, my initial 'due date' was dec. 25th. I freaked out because I was sure I would have him on nov. 12th, which was just too early for my comfort level. After an u/s I was given a revised due date of nov 28th (must have had breakthrough bleeding or something?) and he was, indeed, born on nov. 12th. The best part is that that day was dh and my five year anniversary!
I'm also convinced this little one will come on oct. 22, but somehow doubt that I could guess it right two times in a row.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I've "suggested" dates/days/times to my babies. Like with my third baby, I told her that it would be really great for her to come on a Sunday while the sun was up because:

1. My dh had slept through our second baby's entire labor and barely woke up in time for her birth. I wanted to make sure he was awake.








2. Dh was working insane hours during the week, but was always home on Sunday.

She was born at 7:23 p.m. on Sunday. Perfect!

I've also had the experience of knowing dates in advance. Like with my last one, I suggested July 3rd, but I had a distinct impression that she would come June 27th instead. She was born on June 27th at 11:57 p.m.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Interesting.

Both of my babies came on close relatives' birthdays. Not at all by my choice- they were 15 and 12 days past the due date.

I wish we could consciously control it to an extent. There'd be a lot less premature babies.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

This is purely speculation on my part BUT just to play devil's advocate here for a minute...

In cases of prematurity, do you think it's possible that the mind still plays a role? Obviously there are physical causes sometimes, BUT especially for someone who repeatedly has her babies early, might part of it be because she fears preterm labor because of her past experience?

In cases of going overdue in spite of trying to induce etc, might there be mental reasons there too? For example, fear of labor itself, inability to visualize the baby outside rather than inside (one of my friends had that with her first baby--she went a couple of weeks over and had a very long labor and she feels that is the reason why).

I have just heard SO may stories of women who didn't go into labor until mom got into town (or until mom _left_ town







) or until a day when their doctor was the one on call, etc etc etc. It just makes me wonder if there's a mind-body connection that runs deeper than we realize.


----------



## purplemoon (Sep 24, 2008)

I would logically say no. BUT, I told my dh that the next day would be a good day to give birth (President's day, he was off of work). That morning I went into labor. It wasn't near my due date, I was 37 weeks but sure I would go early and had some chili and a long walk that night.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
I have just heard SO may stories of women who didn't go into labor until mom got into town (or until mom _left_ town







) or until a day when their doctor was the one on call, etc etc etc. It just makes me wonder if there's a mind-body connection that runs deeper than we realize.

That's why I voted "Probably not" intead of "definitely not." I think there's SOME connection, but not a complete one.

I'm glad you asked because I'm very opinionated on this topic - so I'm happy to have the platform!
















I think this and optimal fetal positioning are similar:
Our actions can have _some influence, but cannot GUARANTEE anything_. (i.e. babies certainly can be, and are breech or OP with the most diligent of OFP actions, and are also perfectly OA with zero effort.) *We can improve our odds but we are not fully responsible for outcomes.*
I think with extreme stress, the onset of labor can be inhibited. (The incarceration example is a good one!) But beyond that, I don't think our minds have much more control.

So, in other words, when I was stressed that labor was NOT starting (I went to nearly 42W), I don't think badly WANTING labor to start was so much stress that it inhibited. (When my doula emailed me, essentially, "Chill out. Stress can inhibit labor." I felt like she was BLAMING ME - like it was my fault labor wasn't starting because I WANTED it to start & was frustrated.







. No, I don't think THAT stress is enough to inhibit it. I don't think it's THAT sensitive.

As a matter of fact, I was NOT constantly stressed during that whole past-EDD time. DS was due 7/7. DH & I were married on the 13th & the day is still special to us, so that would have been great if he arrived then. (I KNEW My fav of the 3 CNMs was on call at the hospital that day too.) The 12th we spent the day trimming a tree & I was excited to think of going into labor that night & having DS the next day (a Sunday.) I even took pictures of the tree-trimming & thought it would be fun to tell DS this is what we did the day before he was born. Nope&#8230; didn't arrive until the next Friday, 7/18 and even then, I had my membranes stripped in the AM to kickstart things!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

YES! you have to be in it all the way --consciousl, unconsciously and subconsciously. you have to know it in your core and beyond!


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovebug* 
YES! you have to be in it all the way --consciousl, unconsciously and subconsciously. you have to know it in your core and beyond!


I knew in my core and beyond that dd1 would be born on Valentine's Day. Not only is it a holiday, it is also the day that dh and I had our first date, he proposed on a Valentine's Day, and we got married on a Valentine's Day. I knew without a shadow of a doubt, from the second I got a positive test, that she was going to be born Feb. 14. I even bought cutesy Valentine outfits for her to wear on the day she was born. I told everyone I knew to be prepared, because she was going to be born that day. And even though nobody believed me, I knew in my heart that was when she was coming.

She was born Nov. 23. So, that didn't really work out for me.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
Our actions can have _some influence, but cannot GUARANTEE anything_. (i.e. babies certainly can be, and are breech or OP with the most diligent of OFP actions, and are also perfectly OA with zero effort.) *We can improve our odds but we are not fully responsible for outcomes.*

I agree with this, some influence, but no amount of trying to make things happen through the power of thinking/praying/meditation/etc. can guarantee anything. But I do think the mind has a powerful effect on the body, so that even if the body essentially overrides the mind with look this labor is happening now! the mind is going to have its affect on how that all plays out. Does that make sense?


----------



## Epona (Jul 20, 2009)

Absolutely.

I knew Hunter would be born on Samhain. (Proper Samhain btw, not Halloween)

I knew Wolf would be a leap year baby, (actually I was wrong by an hour and a half!).









I told my hubby that I would have River on his birthday. And I did.

I suffered pre-term labor and bedrest while pregnant with Rain. I said that I would make it to term, and she came on her due date.









However, I'm not positive that we manifest it. I think it's much more likely that our children choose when they come, and we unknowingly are simply privy to that knowledge.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Wow, I'm surprised to not see more in agreement with the conscious and subconscious mind theory--i REALLY believe so strongly that you have to be "in tune" or "connected" with the Divine/the Universe, whatever you want to call it. i think that labor is like getting on a rollercoaster, it's not just enough to board it, you have to surrender to it, let your arms wave, holler and shout--just completely lose yourself in the experience.

I think my going overdue was totally beause my mind was inhibiting my body--even tho I desperately wanted to go into labor, there was "other stuff" in my head that was making it not happen--stuff that I may or may not have been fully aware of, but it was still stalling my progress.

I fully believe in the "paper tiger" analogy from Birthing from Within--that our fears, even unrealistic ones, can still "bite" us.


----------



## zinemama (Feb 2, 2002)

No way. Believe you me, I would have gone into labor weeks earlier instead of two weeks late with both of them - if my mind had anything to do with it.

I don't like this idea at all. It sounds a lot like the thinking that both good and bad things happen because we "manifest" them. Which I think is a bunch of woo.


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh absolutely.
Because with dd2 I really, really wanted to have six weeks of pre-term labour, be on bedrest whilst simultaneously being responsible for my then-2-year-old, have multiple rounds of steroid shots to ensure her lungs would be developed enough and deliver her 5 weeks early.
I'm sure all the moms of other preemies, especially those who had to spend significant time in NICU and/or suffer complications of prematurity just weren't "in it" enough or didn't deal with their personal issues beforehand.








:


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Epona* 
Absolutely.
However, I'm not positive that we manifest it. I think it's much more likely that our children choose when they come, and *we unknowingly are simply privy to that knowledge*.


I think this is probably what's going on.







I _knew_ dates with some of mine, often weeks in advance. There's no real way to explain it, but it was very neat.


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I voted other, because I think it can be an infliunce sometimes, but is largely subconcious- harder to control than just wishing the baby would come now.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

I think it's more subtle than, "Oh, I'm done being pregnant, I want to have the baby now." With Fiona, I had unrelenting early labor for 48 hours. Wasn't very painful, but I got zero sleep. I finally told the midwife (we were planning a HB) in the morning that if Fiona wasn't born by afternoon, I'd go to the hospital.. there was no way I could handle another night without sleep, then take care of a newborn.

So, I got off the phone with her and immediately started talking to my mom about how we should handle the hospital (we both work/ed there), and as I started thinking about how we'd have to decline the eye ointment, the Hep vaccine, the bath, delay the cord cutting, etc - my labor kicked into high gear. Fiona was born an hour later.

I've also heard of lots of people who seem to keep themselves from dilating too fast until a certain person arrives on the scene.. the husband, the midwife, whatever.. and then the labor goes incredibly fast once they show up.

So, I think that our minds can do it, but I think that it's totally un/subconscious.

ETA: This is all assuming our babies are ready to be born. I don't think anything (short of a c-section) can make a baby come out before it's ready, nor do I think people who experience premature labor just aren't "thinking" hard enough about keeping the baby in. I think that if you're in labor or very close to it, I think that your mind can influence the timing.


----------



## Mamatoabunch (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, w/ my last I talked to baby subconciously, asking baby to come. I was having a headache for three days, felt it might be a good time. I was 37 and 2 days. I delivered 13 hours after I talked to baby, telling him it was ok to come, a good time.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krystal323* 
Wow, I'm surprised to not see more in agreement with the conscious and subconscious mind theory--i REALLY believe so strongly that you have to be "in tune" or "connected" with the Divine/the Universe, whatever you want to call it. i think that labor is like getting on a rollercoaster, it's not just enough to board it, you have to surrender to it, let your arms wave, holler and shout--just completely lose yourself in the experience.

I think my going overdue was totally beause my mind was inhibiting my body--even tho I desperately wanted to go into labor, there was "other stuff" in my head that was making it not happen--stuff that I may or may not have been fully aware of, but it was still stalling my progress.

I fully believe in the "paper tiger" analogy from Birthing from Within--that our fears, even unrealistic ones, can still "bite" us.

i totally agree!


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColwynsMommy* 
I've also heard of lots of people who seem to keep themselves from dilating too fast until a certain person arrives on the scene..

Yes, Ina May writes in her "Guide to Childbirth" about how female antelope can actually dilate backwards - closing the cervix back up if a predator approaches so they can get up & run. & she suspects human women can do the same if we feel threatened.

But I *think there is a big difference between the mind inhibiting dilation in labor & the mind prohibiting labor from starting in the first place.* I agree with Ina May's "sphincter law" - but isn't that more about needing to feel secure & have privacy _in labor_?


----------



## BanditaMamacita (Aug 17, 2009)

To an extent, maybe. Not in such a way that you could control it, exactly, but fear could certainly inhibit labor.

When I was pregnant with dd, I was due Aug 28. My mother's birthday was August 14th, and for my whole pregnancy, I kept saying how amazing it would be to have her on my mom's bday (she had passed away a couple years earlier.) I thought it would give her a connection to my mom that she's missing. The 14th came and went, and I was bummed, but not surprised. August 15th, 9:47 pm, there was dd







Afterwards, I realized how glad i was that she came on her own day, so it wasn't a day filled with sadness... it was a day that was just hers. And I wondered if that wasn't what I wanted all along.

With ds, who was due Nov 22, for no particular reason, I kept saying he was coming November 8th. I figured I had just come up with the date bc I wanted to go early again and that there was no real chance, but I went into labor November 7th and he came at 1:41 AM on the 8th







Go figure. Also, for my entire pregnancy, I had been praying and praying that I would go into labor at night while dd (only 15 months) slept and be back home from the birth center by the time she woke up. I started having contractions only a few minutes after putting her to bed that night. So I believe that, in some way, my body knew that that was what I needed in order to relax and really be in tune with my labor. I think that was it more than just wanting it... I think my body knew my routine and knew I was relaxed after that time. If that makes any sense.

This time around, no particular date has stuck in my head, but something about 37 weeks-ish just sounds about right. As with my others, I'm trying to talk myself down so i don't get my hopes up about any particular time frame... The point is for the baby to come when she's ready, right? But i can't help it... it's just in my head. We'll see what happens


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

Thnking more on my own births- with my first dd, I had tons of signs of having her early, but didn't go into labor until after I had started my maternity leave by one day, so she was born 2 days after her due date. I wanted to have her before that, but I think I had to actually start my maternity leave to relax enough to go into labor. With my second child, I didn't have anything special going on to want him to come early or late, he was born 5 days after his due date. My 3rd, my oldest had said was going to come on August 30, and I thought that would be a great day (for many reasons), and she was born at 39 weeks, on August 30. I really think my mind had an impact with the first child, I have no clue about the other 2.


----------



## Terpsfan (Apr 14, 2008)

I think so. My mom and sisters planned my 1 and only baby shower for when I was 37 weeks. Due to the craziness that is holiday festivities and that time of year (I was due around Christmas) the weekend after T-Giving was really the only good time to have it. All of my out of town family was planning on attending, even folks that I hadn't seen in a year. It was going to be a huge party!

My water broke 1 hour before the party was scheduled to start. I checked with my midwife, got the OK to go ahead to the party (who wants to miss their baby shower??). I went to my party, stood the entire time (felt better to keep standing rather than sit), chatted, ate, opened gifts and nobody knew what was going on. We headed to the hospital after the party was over and DD was born about 12 hours after the party ended. My entire family (who were pretty much just in town for 24 hours) all got to meet DD right before they had to fly back home. It was AMAZING. I was under such pressure from my mom that the baby COULDN'T come before the party (all of her babies came early, me at 36wks, 1 sis at 34 wks and another at 35 wks) that I think when I finally made it to the day of the party subconsciously my mind just let it all go. It still blows my mind that all this happened that way.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

I chose Yes - probably. My neighbor is a retired RN who was induced with hypnosis (by an MD no less) and delivered pain-free under hypnosis (same doc). I have no reason to believe she's making that up.


----------



## DCMama01 (Aug 28, 2009)

I certainly believe its possible. However, I think some women are just more "intuned" than others. I wish I was one of them!


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
Our actions can have _some influence, but cannot GUARANTEE anything_. (i.e. babies certainly can be, and are breech or OP with the most diligent of OFP actions, and are also perfectly OA with zero effort.) *We can improve our odds but we are not fully responsible for outcomes.*
I think with extreme stress, the onset of labor can be inhibited. (The incarceration example is a good one!) But beyond that, I don't think our minds have much more control.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *zinemama* 
No way. Believe you me, I would have gone into labor weeks earlier instead of two weeks late with both of them - if my mind had anything to do with it.

I don't like this idea at all. It sounds a lot like the thinking that both good and bad things happen because we "manifest" them. Which I think is a bunch of woo.









:

I voted other, because I think it's possible but that it happens very rarely and under extreme circumstances. I don't think that the average woman can decide when she wants to go into labour or not as the case may be.

I was *sure* as sure can be that DD would be born on the 4th December, just over a week before her EDD of 12th. Instead she was born on 3rd January, almost an entire month later! Her going late was certainly not something I would have allowed if I'd had *any* control over the matter. And I did all the things I hear other mamas say they did - I talked to babe and let her know it was safe to come, I was relaxed and ready, I was totally unafraid of labour - was looking forward to it in fact. I did get a bit stressed by the lateness but not because I thought anything was wrong with DD but because I didn't know how my homebirth plans would be affected. But I don't think that small amount of stress would have been enough to inhibit labour by that much (and the stress didn't really kick in until I was nearly 42 weeks anyway.)


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I have to say "No Way". Although I do feel that we can be intuned enough to perhaps know when it may happen, I don't think basic "mind over matter" can actually make it happen.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I honestly don't know. DD was 3 weeks early and I was completely not ready to go into labor. But at that point I was pretty relaxed so maybe my mind knew it had to get her out before I started flipping out about things and what if-ing myself.


----------



## justmandy (Sep 3, 2004)

I voted yes con. and sub con. But I think it works with our body, not as the deciding factor, obviously. My MIL says I can will my babies out. Both of my boys were born on teh days I wanted them to be born on-my siser's b-day and dh's b-day. I even decided to have dh's party a day early "just in case" and as soon as it was over, my contractions started. I'm hoping I can pull it off a third time and have this baby in the middle of December, the 11th and 14th both feel right so we'll see.


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

I think stress can prevent labor; it just makes sense that the body wouldn't spontaneously start labor when it "knew" that there was a stressful situation because that could be dangerous. I have no reason to think this other than logic, though. And because I think it's a hormonal response, that would mean that it can be perverse -- you're so stressed that your baby be born before 42 weeks to avoid induction that you actually delay labor.


----------



## Rainbow2911 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have an anecdote about my youngest's labour. I went into labour in the night and called the midwives. They said no one was available so I'd have to go into hospital. My labour went from proper contractions about 5 mins appart to gentle cramps within minutes. I had these regular, mild cramps all day until about 12 hours later when the midwives called to say they were free. Within an hour my labour was back to full on contractions and an hour later my son was with me. I wouldn't say I was stressed in the mean time - just determined!
My two younger children have also arrived on the dates I predicted they would early in the pregnancy.

I don't think we can control when our labours start/stop, just that we can be the deciding factor if nothing else is in the way (if that makes any sense).


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcparker* 
And I DO think that it can hinder the labor process and keep things from starting up if a woman has unresolved issues of some sort -- if she's not quite ready to make the transition to motherhood yet, if she's got fear or anxiety about the birth, if she and her partner have something to work out, etc.

This. I had something like this happen. I had some unresolved issues with my mom that I was stewing about, and I went into labor the night after my stepdad came to visit (and helped me process those feelings).


----------



## ocelotmom (Jul 29, 2003)

I definitely don't think it is the only factor, but I firmly believe that it can be a factor.

When DD was born, my water broke at about 5:00AM. I had intermittent contractions throughout the day, but nothing regular. After about 12 hours, I decided it would be a good idea to go into the hospital and get antibiotics, but I had some unresolved major fears about this. I talked to my husband about it and he gave me some perspective that relieved the fears. Within 15 minutes of this, my contractions were regular and 5 minutes apart, and progressed from there.

I've also had many instances of late periods starting as soon as I tell someone I'm afraid I'm pregnant or sit down to take a pregnancy test, and one case where emotional release (triggered by a completely external and unrelated source) coincided with the start of my period. The connection between telling someone and starting my period is strong enough that I now do it on purpose when I'm late and concerned.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I've stopped/delayed labor TWICE. No doubt it can be done!


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I said 'yes, probably'

On the one hand it is physical- healthy pregnancy will come to an end when baby's lungs are mature and baby begins producing whatever hormone it is that tells mother's body to go into labour, etc.

OTOH, I think the mother's state of mind has a lot to do with exactly when it happens. I know with my first I was very stressed every time contractions started, and they would stop a few hours later. This happened about a dozen times over 3 weeks, and I just got more and more frustrated, and it was hard to relax. With my son, I was in a good place, relaxed, talked to him, and he came the day before his EDD, after a 3 hour labour, with no pre-labour at all.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you can control sometimes, but of course it is not the only factor- if it was there would be a lot less premies born. Both of mine came when I told them I was ready- #1 because of the miserableness of PUPPPs and #2 I had to tell to wait a few days because the stress of our house burning down tried to start my labor(I was 39 w when it happened)- I told her to wait until we got settled somewhere and she did!


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

I have not read all the replies on this but just found it and I find the results of the poll to be quite interesting. More people agree with my than I expected.


----------

